# Scenic Trails for UTV's?



## haveagoldenday (Mar 17, 2013)

Bought a electric Polaris Ranger last fall for deer hunting. Would like to keep batteries up by finding some trails to ride this Spring and Summer. Not interested in mudding or rock crawling type courses. Can any one reccommend parks or ranches that have areas for scenic rides? I live in N. Central Texas,but wouldn't mind traveling a few hours to make a day of it.


----------



## Hotrod (Oct 11, 2006)

Probably the national Forest. Or Mudalistic park in Brady Tx


----------

